# Help International School in Marinha Grande or State School in Nazare?



## jacspike

Hi

My husband and I (from Newcastle upon Tyne) are moving to Nazare in Portugal in Oct 2013 and our little girl will be 5 years old. She's 6 in March 2014.

We think she needs to go to a Jardin de Infancia first if she joins the Portuguese education system. However another option is the International School at Marinha Grande. 

Can anyone give us some advise on schools in Nazare or Sao Martinho Do Porto for her age and advice on whether this would be too much like throwing her in the deep end? 

I would also appreciate any views on the standard of education at the International School and can she do her A-levels there too or would she need to go back to UK for these?

Any help greatly appreciated!

Thanks Antony and Jenny


----------



## Guest

We enrolled our 3 1/2 year old into the Portuguese system here, he's been there a year and is fluent and couldn't be happier. They Portuguese have really accepted him. I never considered an international school, and we are near the area you mention. I think the schools locally have a good reputation. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## oronero

There was recent talk of overhauling the UK exam system and doing away with O-levels, perhaps this will also mean scrapping the A-levels?

They were considering implementing a new "English Baccalaureate Certificate". (Sept 2012) Perhaps the exam system will be completely different by the time your child is 18.

GCSEs axed in favour of 'English Baccalaureate Certificate' - Telegraph


----------



## Valentina11

jacspike said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I (from Newcastle upon Tyne) are moving to Nazare in Portugal in Oct 2013 and our little girl will be 5 years old. She's 6 in March 2014.
> 
> We think she needs to go to a Jardin de Infancia first if she joins the Portuguese education system. However another option is the International School at Marinha Grande.
> 
> Can anyone give us some advise on schools in Nazare or Sao Martinho Do Porto for her age and advice on whether this would be too much like throwing her in the deep end?
> 
> I would also appreciate any views on the standard of education at the International School and can she do her A-levels there too or would she need to go back to UK for these?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks Antony and Jenny





jacspike said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I (from Newcastle upon Tyne) are moving to Nazare in Portugal in Oct 2013 and our little girl will be 5 years old. She's 6 in March 2014.
> 
> We think she needs to go to a Jardin de Infancia first if she joins the Portuguese education system. However another option is the International School at Marinha Grande.
> 
> Can anyone give us some advise on schools in Nazare or Sao Martinho Do Porto for her age and advice on whether this would be too much like throwing her in the deep end?
> 
> I would also appreciate any views on the standard of education at the International School and can she do her A-levels there too or would she need to go back to UK for these?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks Antony and Jenny


Hello,

I came across your old post and wondered if you had any input for that CLIC international school?
We have a 3 year old son and aren’t sure what the future pans are and are considering placing him in the CLIC international school in Marinha Grande.

There is a very good Portuguese private school in Caldas da Rainha, but the English is lacking.

Any input would be appreciated,

kind regards
Valentina


----------

